# How to Hair trick



## firstchoicehome

i got 2 l7 15 in 3.5 cu ft ported tune @ 35 hz with hifonics 2600 amp brutus. its loud makes throat vibrate and cans bounce in drink holders but i want the hair trick kinda lound like on the youtube videos what do i need 2 more subs more power ???? any suggestions please its in avalanche so i got good room


----------



## Austin

much more cone area. that is how the hair trick is done. moving as much air as possible. you would need minimum 4 of those subs and a nicely sealed cabin (if we are talkin suv) in order for the pressure to build up and flow out the open window.


----------



## Torquem

I shave my head, so it would take a lot more cone area than that to get my hair to move :laugh:


----------



## ctrhenry

a better trick to impress the girls is a powerful long 33-36 hz tone.


try it.



they are called bass groupies for a reason.


----------



## tann808

For one thing your box is way too small and how the hell did you fit (2) 15" in a avalanche?

If you seal that cab good (with dynamat or something like that) and get a optimal size box, you should be able to do some sort of hairtrick.


----------



## firstchoicehome

replaced mid gate with 3/4 mdf faceplate and box is in bed. This was recommendation by kicker i tried to tell this guy i wanted between 5 and 6 cubes. he insisted 3.5 worked best for low loud if you look at jl stealthbox thats what i patterned it after


----------



## firstchoicehome

how bout those Fi 18" how pricy are they which version or is the l7 in the same arena. i know i could do 4 with little work i could do 3 18's as well. and im wired at 2 ohms so amp claims 2000watts ??


----------



## Wheres The Butta

is blowing hair around really all you're after?

Just remove all your subwoofers and install a big fan in the back of the truck and turn it on high. It'll blow people's hair around.


----------



## firstchoicehome

Sso 
much cheaper too hehe


----------



## Austin

bd5034 said:


> is blowing hair around really all you're after?
> 
> Just remove all your subwoofers and install a big fan in the back of the truck and turn it on high. It'll blow people's hair around.


very nice haha


----------



## cubdenno

My guess is your enclosure is not correct for this and your cabin is not sealed enough. Mostly though it is your enclosure. I have a single 15 on 1500 watts and can do a partial with my seats down in my solara, my boys 4 10's does even better than mine with a hatchback. It is all about moving some air. Also look at tuning higher. 45 hertz or so. You will be amazed at the output. Also how big is the port. Not enough area will choke those subs.


----------



## firstchoicehome

port is 39 wide 2.5 tall and i think 23 or 26 total length


----------



## soundlevel

try one hifonic amp per woofer, cause hey you can never have toooo much power


----------



## Hispls

firstchoicehome said:


> i got 2 l7 15 in 3.5 cu ft ported tune @ 35 hz with hifonics 2600 amp brutus. its loud makes throat vibrate and cans bounce in drink holders but i want the hair trick kinda lound like on the youtube videos what do i need 2 more subs more power ???? any suggestions please its in avalanche so i got good room


YouTube - Mad Mike Approves! - 16,000 Watts 4 18's...Ridiculous Bass-Classics from 2004

This guy makes it happen at 27hz. More cone area + huge port + loads of power.

Solo X 15's 5KW a piece might do it. Hell I could be wrong, but most of the ones I see are many huge woofers and insane amounts of power.

Make no mistake, I saw the same gear (15" L7's off the 2600W hifonics) this weekend at a show put up 147 and change dB....was very very loud, but a ways from hair trick air movement.


----------



## firstchoicehome

Yeah i definitely thought about to hifonics amps but i know i would need second alternator and the cheapest setup i found was like 450 for alternator and bracket kit if anyone knows of cheaper deal let me know also what is best power amps jl, rockford zapco, sundown, hifonics, ect please input model #'s too


----------



## cubdenno

Amp manufacturer is irrelevant. hifonics is fine for what you are doing . They are a little overrated powerwise but acceptable. 

I have long hair. My sons in his Mazda 3 will flutter my hair on a 1000 watts. he has 4 10's. his enclosure is tuned to 45 hertz. in car it plays to the upper 20's.


----------



## 07BronzeFuz

firstchoicehome said:


> replaced mid gate with 3/4 mdf faceplate and box is in bed. This was recommendation by kicker i tried to tell this guy i wanted between 5 and 6 cubes. he insisted 3.5 worked best for low loud if you look at jl stealthbox thats what i patterned it after


that size box is good for 1 15l7. Mine was in a 4.0 cu ft slot port to 32 hz and it was loud and deep. you are choking those woofers 10x

IMO scrap that box and give them atleast 3.5 per woofer


----------



## canaan

Cone area and low freq.


----------



## B_Rich

ctrhenry said:


> a better trick to impress the girls is a powerful long 33-36 hz tone.
> 
> 
> try it.
> 
> 
> 
> they are called bass groupies for a reason.


x2

I call it a "clit note"

:laugh:


----------



## fatboyracing

more power


----------



## 1992civicb16

i had a guy doing hair tricks years ago with 6 10 inch kove KLD subs on 2 usacoustics 2150s modded to do about 600 watts an amp...this was in a single cab 210 with a cut through and a 6th order bandpass....of course, the box took up 80% of his bed....


----------



## rockinraudio

Win the lottery !!!!


----------



## 12vTools

canaan said:


> Cone area and low freq.


x2
If anyone knows it would be you lol 
sup bro


----------



## scribblen247

get a better sub box


----------



## TREETOP

scribblen247 said:


> get a better sub box


Why don't you go ahead and tell him what makes a "better sub box", Mr. Helpful?


----------



## Austin

scribblen247 said:


> get a better sub box





TREETOP said:


> Why don't you go ahead and tell him what makes a "better sub box", Mr. Helpful?



:snacks:


----------



## aV8ter

Ten cubes at 31 hz with 160 square inches of port and you will be moving more than just hair lol.

You move more air by tuning lower, not higher, I don't know why on ear you guys would say something like that.

Kevin


----------



## Oliver

search U-Tube for >>> No Wall 2 Eclipse SW9152 15s on 2000 watts RMS tuned to 25hz

They do a hair trick with someone outside the car 

YouTube - No Wall 2 Eclipse SW9152 15s on 2000 watts RMS tuned to 25hz


----------



## dovogod

gotta be loud , my buddies truck almost does it. hair moves a lot but not like standing up... yet. He has 2 memphis mojo 15s and 10kw of power. he does a 155 on the glass in the stock class for spl, which is amazing.


----------



## Hispls

Wish I had a small hatchback.

cabin gain/car accoustics will make a huge difference apparently. Tuning to 25 is very very low.


----------



## dovogod

Hispls said:


> Wish I had a small hatchback.
> 
> cabin gain/car accoustics will make a huge difference apparently. Tuning to 25 is very very low.


oh yeah it does, my buddy who does the 155 has a jeep cherokee, It was his goal to hit that # cause in the stock class he was told it was impossible with such a big truck. He is looking now for a crx or a yugo, or like a chevette to put the same system in and probably do like a 160


----------



## Neel

This set of videos sums it up pretty well 

YouTube - Hot Girls and Hairtricks pt. 1

YouTube - Hot girls and hairtricks pt. 2


----------



## Gilbert

B_Rich said:


> x2
> 
> I call it a "clit note"
> 
> :laugh:


Absolutely, that is the real interest he has for the hair trick....lol


----------



## boogeyman

Research acoustical levitation


----------



## Tblay80

firstchoicehome said:


> i got 2 l7 15 in 3.5 cu ft ported tune @ 35 hz with hifonics 2600 amp brutus. its loud makes throat vibrate and cans bounce in drink holders but i want the hair trick kinda lound like on the youtube videos what do i need 2 more subs more power ???? any suggestions please its in avalanche so i got good room


I can do a decent hair trick with 1 12w6 on a dd1500 in a cc silverado so I'm sure with the right box its possible with what you got


----------



## Tblay80

firstchoicehome said:


> i got 2 l7 15 in 3.5 cu ft ported tune @ 35 hz with hifonics 2600 amp brutus. its loud makes throat vibrate and cans bounce in drink holders but i want the hair trick kinda lound like on the youtube videos what do i need 2 more subs more power ???? any suggestions please its in avalanche so i got good room


I've got 2 jl12w6 in 9.3 cubes tuned to 30 and it does pretty nice hair tricks and they are in a Silverado crew cab on a DD dm1500 it's all about your box big port and tune low


----------



## 97sierrablowthroughking

firstchoicehome said:


> i got 2 l7 15 in 3.5 cu ft ported tune @ 35 hz with hifonics 2600 amp brutus. its loud makes throat vibrate and cans bounce in drink holders but i want the hair trick kinda lound like on the youtube videos what do i need 2 more subs more power ???? any suggestions please its in avalanche so i got good room


buy 2 subs that have a know fs. probably a 15. then put them is a 6th order bandpass box with plenty of airspace and plenty of power. Have audio customs desighs give you blueprints on facebook. That will take some time but that is your best bet if u actually want to love some air


----------



## BJG

B_Rich said:


> x2
> 
> I call it a "clit note"
> 
> :laugh:



I agree completely!


----------



## Selkec

Go infinite baffle or a walled Trunk and its super easy.


----------



## BJG

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4276314205736852



The "Hair Trick" with *ONE* Stereo Integrity HST 18"


----------



## Jonnyswboy

The real answer is to tune lower. Like 25-30hz. And if you still can't hair trick you need more power or surface area or your port area/length is wrong.


----------



## Selkec

BJG said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4276314205736852
> 
> 
> 
> The "Hair Trick" with *ONE* Stereo Integrity HST 18"


I have the same car and same SI 18 that is in that video of Mario’s car and hair trick is piece of cake. 

no girl in this video but I used a pillow case which is much harder than hair to move.








Hair trick (Pillow Sham trick 😉) in sound quality car. Who says SQ can’t get loud


This is in a sound quality car 3 way active system Infinite baffle 18” VW cc




youtube.com


----------



## BJG

Hair trick off with 15" SI SQL..

15" SQL


----------



## Selkec

Is it just easier with infinite baffle? It seems like the spl guys doing them have to play much louder with thousands of watts and many subs vs someone with IB doing it without even trying. 
Is it because IB is basically using the vehicle so the air has to go somewhere?


----------



## BJG

Selkec said:


> Is it just easier with infinite baffle? It seems like the spl guys doing them have to play much louder with thousands of watts and many subs vs someone with IB doing it without even trying.
> Is it because IB is basically using the vehicle so the air has to go somewhere?


Any suggestions on how to run an IB setup in standard cab silverado? LOL


----------



## Selkec

BJG said:


> Any suggestions on how to run an IB setup in standard cab silverado? LOL


Blow thru


----------



## Selkec

BJG said:


> Hair trick off with 15" SI SQL..
> 
> 15" SQL


Is this with trunk baffle or true IB and what amp?


----------



## JI808

BJG said:


> Hair trick off with 15" SI SQL..
> 
> 15" SQL





Selkec said:


> Is this with trunk baffle or true IB and what amp?


That's my video. That's two SQL-15s in a 4th order blow-through I built for a Challenger. The center armrest was modified and the port for the 4th blows through there. They're powered by a DD Audio M3c. The car also has a Limitless Lithium Cyber 6K and stock alternator. Here is the video on my YouTube channel.

Here's the first video we shot.

With some quick SPL testing we did 145.9dB sealed on the windshield. At 29Hz

No idea why Benjamin decided to steal the video, repost it to his YouTube channel, and share that instead of sharing the actual video.


----------

